# Useless Machine



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

My little project for the weekend: the "useless machine"

What I got from Amazon:



Most of the soldering completed:


__
https://flic.kr/p/CVqRwV

Making sure I wired it up correctly:






Fully assembled:


__
https://flic.kr/p/DJqD5r

It actually works:






A peak inside:


__
https://flic.kr/p/DQmYHw


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

So that's what it does! Useless indeed...


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Too cool.  Now you need to make place a human-looking "hand" at the end of the arm that turns off the device.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

R. Doug said:


> Too cool. Now you need to make place a human-looking "hand" at the end of the arm that turns off the device.


I think there are some versions out there like that, but I sort of like the SF concept of the machines one day deciding they don't need to take orders from us mere humans.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I love it - it takes a very particular kind of mind to dream up something like that.


----------



## JamesGoblin (Feb 16, 2016)

Thanks for this nice intro to Useless Machinology. Today I learned.


----------



## joyjennings (Jan 20, 2016)

Who'd of thunk it? It's almost like the bird that drinks the water! What was the point of that?


----------

